# Lennox AKKF Paddleout 10 July



## Breambo

Spooled1 and I had a paddle at Lennox today. It was low tide with the surf still up a bit and not much room to work, and very shallow. Spooled1 trolled scorpions and lazer pros and I tried a couple of Strike Pro lures. We didnt have any luck, I managed a snag, and we had a nice collision when a wave washed me into Spooled1. We concluded it was a nice day and good for a paddle anyway and called it quits.
Anyway later in the day I went back out about 4 pm. The tide was much higher and it looked much better. I used a nice red and orange Galaxia II and you wont believe what I caught.......


----------



## Squidder

Great fish Breambo, and on such a tiny lure. It would have been fun fighting it in the wash


----------



## Scott

Onya mate, do you wish to enter your hell flathead in the hall of fame as it satisfies the entry requirements?

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Breambo

Thanks Scott,
I actually entered it before I read your reply, not sure if I did it correctly :?


----------



## Breambo

Thanks Scott . I see you fixed it for me. We will have to start filling up the Hall of Fame now its all up and on.
Cheers and thanks


----------



## PoddyMullet

That's one corker of a fathead flathead Breambo, very worthy of a Fame entry.


----------



## Scott

Breambo, yeah mate your the man. The first entrant into the Hall of Fame. It will likely evolve over time but it will get us all started.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## YakAtak

Very nice Flattie Breambo


----------



## Peril

Congrats on the flattie Breambo, and on the first HoF entry.


----------



## troppo

When I looked at the first pic, I thought, "Gee what a small yak!" . . . . But then I realised it was instead a big flathead :shock: . Nice one Breambo.


----------



## Breambo

Thanks gentlemen,
I'll take the glory now as I have a feeling it probably wont be there too long. Thats why I got in early :wink: :lol:


----------



## Dodge

Breambo said:


> Thanks gentlemen,
> I'll take the glory now as I have a feeling it probably wont be there too long. Thats why I got in early :wink: :lol:


yes mate but it is the inaugural lizard and that can never change :wink:


----------



## Breambo

Cheers Richo,
Heres my report for today.
had a few things on and had to wait untill 4pm for a go out. I was amping from yesterdays effort, and lo and behold the swell and dropped enough to go "out the back". Confused to as where I was actually going to fish I stowed extra lures and some SPs in the centre hatch just in case.
I cast out a small HB and had a poke around the shallows for about 10 minutes, deciding the tide was still a bit low, it would be better outside.
Had to pack everything down, to go through the surf and into the Marine Park. It was about a 10 -15 min paddle around Lennox Point out of the Marine Park where it was safe cast out to troll around.
I tried a SX60 Green and Gold and paddled around the cove, mainly taking in the scenery more than anything rather than concentrating on the fishing. A small tinny with 2 blokes came over and they started jigging up some bait. The northeaster had picked up to about 10 knots so I headed back reversing the order of packing up tp pass trough the MP.
When I came back into the fishing zone I tried trolling the reef outside the waves and picked up a 48cm flatty on the sx60. Did a few more runs and came back in through the waves, and didnt get rolled but I did fall out, when a small wave got me from behind, I was paddling flatout too.
When I got inside the reef I thought I'd make a few casts to regain my composure. 2nd cast onto the reef and cranking it into the deep channel yeilded another flatty 50 cm(same sx60). I was stoked now and headed in, it was almost dark.
I'll tell you one thing, the flattys are thick at the moment, I cant seem to catch anything else :lol:


----------



## hoit

Hi Breambo,

they are certainly some nice looking flatties. I'm keen for things to warm up down here so the become a bit more active.

That's after I get myself some Winter gummies and some Spring snapper. :wink:

Regards
Grant


----------



## troppo

Nice work.


----------



## Peril

Can't complain about that for dinner. Well done Breambo


----------



## Bruyaka

Monster fish .... Well done . I'll bet that little lure gets dragged along a few more meters. How deep was the water you were fishing ?


----------



## schnappermanJNR

nice flatty would have tasted alright!!


----------



## theclick

That is 2 revives now. 3 strikes and you are out!


----------

